# Tivo2Go Email Notification after transfer



## jespejo (Jan 16, 2010)

As the subject states. I have T2G and I have a folder being published as video to move any movies put in that folder to send directly to my Tivo. Now the folder (network folder) is on my Bittorrent server where all my home movies are stored. I download per request of wife and kids and this works out superbly as it comes in via torrent server where I can do that remotely, it gets captured by T2g and served to Tivo box. Only problem we have is we never know when it gets to the tivo box? 

Has anyone seen or heard of some type of notification app or tool that will kick out a simple email to notify when Tivo gets the movie?

Thanks


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I use this old PHP method of generating RSS feeds of my TiVo's NPLs. You could do something similar and subscribe to the feed and thus get a notification when something was recorded or transferred. Not the exact solution you're looking for, but thought I would pass it on ...


----------



## jespejo (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks windracer... this looks like what I am looking for.. I love forums. Thanks I will take a look and let you know, even though it looks like you have done this already and know it works. 

Thanks again.


----------

